# للبيع شقق مميزه بالنرجس عمارات بالتجمع الخامس



## اسلام محمد (19 يناير 2012)

كود الاعلان : 1181125
للبيع شقق مميزه بالنرجس عمارات بالتجمع الخامس بمساحات مختلفه
 240م دوبلكس ارضى 140م + 100م بسمنت .. المطلوب / 500 الف جنيه 
 260م دوبلكس ارضى 160م + 100م بسمنت .. المطلوب / 550 الف جنيه 
•	مدخل خاص .. عداد كهرباء 
•	استلام فورى 
•	التسهيلات / ادفع 50% و الباقى على 24شهر 
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

